# Buckmark - issue with first few rounds



## engage (Feb 9, 2014)

I recently purchased a new Buckmark URX Camper. Love the gun, but for each of the four times I've been to the range with this gun, I have cycling issues with the first few rounds - primarily stovepiping. Once I'm on the second magazine, the guns operates perfectly. I have thoroughly cleaned the gun each time - removing the slide and barrel. I have tried three types of lubricant on the slide.

When I first got the gun I noticed the slide would sometimes stick, but that seems to have gone away.

Is this normal break-in behavior? I likely have close to 1,000 rounds thru the gun now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a buckmark previously. It would do that at random - least when using CCI Minimags, but it would still do it. I finally sent it into Browning. They fixed it, and then it worked 100%.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Only had an issue like that traceable to ammo. My Buckmarks likes some stuff and not others.

Shipwreck -- Any idea what Browning did to "fix it"?


----------



## engage (Feb 9, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I had a buckmark previously. It would do that at random - least when using CCI Minimags, but it would still do it. I finally sent it into Browning. They fixed it, and then it worked 100%.


I've run at least a dozen different types of ammo thru it (its my first .22 and I buy what I can find). Everything works great after the firts few rounds. Doesn't matter what in start with. Strange...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Scorpion8 said:


> Only had an issue like that traceable to ammo. My Buckmarks likes some stuff and not others.
> 
> Shipwreck -- Any idea what Browning did to "fix it"?


Sorry, this was several years ago. At least five years ago, and I do not think the paperwork said exactly what they did...

I do remember that I sent both my mags in with the gun, and they only sent one back. Thankfully, I mentioned in my letter about the problem that I had sent on two. They pulled that up after they didn't believe me. Saw that... Then sent me an extra mag back.

But, gun never had another issue again, after they did something to it.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

engage said:


> Everything works great after the firts few rounds. Doesn't matter what in start with. Strange...


Is this the OEM magazine? Have you tried other magazines (got a spare) to see if the same issue? Not unknown to get a bad magazine now and again. Ask any 10/22 owner ....


----------



## engage (Feb 9, 2014)

I have two OEM magazines. I'll mark them to see one is the culprit (I do notice that one of the mags catches a bit halfway thru a load. Maybe by chance, I have always started with that mag.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That does seem sorta likely given what you say now


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mags are one of the first place to start in any autoloader. Doesn't matter what gun (10/22, AKM, AR, 1911....) there are times when feeding will go snocky and it's either the mag or the ammo. Yea, mark them and do a comparison and maybe buy 1 new one to test also. Ya can never have too many mags!


----------

